# New MY2021 TTS Vorsprung 320 PS arriving soon



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi all so in January l ordered a TTS Vorsprung wanted to go for an Exclusive paint colour but the default leather interior colour was black with rock grey stitching a big no me....So went for Turbo blue paint,Rotor grey leather plus the blue interior styling pack,storage pack.

l have also purchased a couple of new OEM exterior bits and pieces ie the Animated rear Matrix Oled tail lights plus a MY2020 OEM TTRS rear boot lid spoiler and a few other bits and bobs but l wont go into them at the moment
the car will have the 320 ps engine same as in the new Golf R


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome to the forum and congrats for the new baby!
by the way, how much did you pay for the OLED lights ?


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

You won't be disappointed, I have had my TTS vorsprung for 5 months now, I did go for exclusive paint, Porsche riviera blue


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing that. That's going to look amazing.


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> welcome to the forum and congrats for the new baby!
> by the way, how much did you pay for the OLED lights ?


Hi l paid £1350 in total would have been £1300 but the sheriff of Nottingham charged me £50 import tax l don't like the standard rear led design the only thing l don't like though lol


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

j77drs said:


> You won't be disappointed, I have had my TTS vorsprung for 5 months now, I did go for exclusive paint, Porsche riviera blue


Riviera is a stunning tone of blue l had voodoo blue on my S3 Saloon loved that colour oh another thing that put me off going exclusive again was the wait...dealer estimated September/October delivery got my S3 in October wouldn't get another car at this time of year again winter starts then in Scotland


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not bad, where did you get them from? Germany?



jassyo06 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the forum and congrats for the new baby!
> ...


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> not bad, where did you get them from? Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay seller who has a base in Hungary


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

do you mean _WVmodule_de _?


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> do you mean _WVmodule_de _?


authentic.audia1 is the seller on eBay mate he's a nice guy l made him an offer outside eBay he has lot more in stock l also purchased the rear TTRS boot lid spoiler from him as well which has just arrived back from the paint shop after being re- painted


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks for the info. 
The FL RS spoiler is nice!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this car with the spoiler and OLED rear lights


----------



## adilc95 (Apr 13, 2021)

jassyo06 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > do you mean _WVmodule_de _?
> ...


Do you have a link for this spoiler


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase.

Are the rear Oled lights plug and play as I would quite like to add to my RS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, they are on all mk3 TT's


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi guys so after nearly 4 months waiting for the car to arrive l picked it up yesterday from Audi Grimsby drove all the down from glasgow to pick it up weather was horrendous both ways not fitted anything to the yet not had time but fitting the the RS Rear wing looks difficult even when the bolts are taken its stuck on the plinth with the adhesive foam that is used on the emblems and rear tts badge...black tts badge on the front grill isn't straight forward looking either as its recessed into the front grill but anyway really over the moon with car sounds great on start up and moving off but no downshift pops and bangs but it's better thanost of the latest wltp Audi engines will post more picks once l have fitted all the upgrades


----------



## Ted Martin (Mar 16, 2021)

Love the colour combo of that interior


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase and the collection and I bet awesome drive back up the road. I did similar as I picked up my last TTS from Lincoln Audi

TTS front badge is fairly easily removed once you know how, I swapped the rings etc over today


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

gogs said:


> Congrats on the purchase and the collection and I bet awesome drive back up the road. I did similar as I picked up my last TTS from Lincoln Audi
> 
> TTS front badge is fairly easily removed once you know how, I swapped the rings etc over today


Looks very nice in Tango so have you removed the front grill TTS badge yet?? Black 4 circle emblems really compliment your car


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

So l fitted the oled rear lights this afternoon the animation dance is awesome l love them,they look more modern than the standard led rear lights and are brighter giving off a 3d/floating effect phone camera makes them look pink but they are a deep red tone


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, black TTS front grill badge fitted


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

jassyo06 said:


> So l fitted the oled rear lights this afternoon the animation dance is awesome l love them,they look more modern than the standard led rear lights and are brighter giving off a 3d/floating effect phone camera makes them look pink but they are a deep red tone


Very nice Indeed 8)


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

jassyo06 said:


> View attachment 4
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 4
> Hi guys so after nearly 4 months waiting for the car to arrive l picked it up yesterday from Audi Grimsby drove all the down from glasgow to pick it up weather was horrendous both ways not fitted anything to the yet not had time but fitting the the RS Rear wing looks difficult even when the bolts are taken its stuck on the plinth with the adhesive foam that is used on the emblems and rear tts badge...black tts badge on the front grill isn't straight forward looking either as its recessed into the front grill but anyway really over the moon with car sounds great on start up and moving off but no downshift pops and bangs but it's better thanost of the latest wltp Audi engines will post more picks once l have fitted all the upgrades


It's not that difficult. Strip everything back, undo the bolts, cut the existing adhesive using strong dental floss. It's easier if you have a friend to help you hold things in place. Took me an hour and that included cutting the riser piston ... you're never using it again and means you don't have to code anything out.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

jassyo06 said:


> So l fitted the oled rear lights this afternoon the animation dance is awesome l love them,they look more modern than the standard led rear lights and are brighter giving off a 3d/floating effect phone camera makes them look pink but they are a deep red tone


They look great . Are they plug and code or is there any pinning of plugs?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> jassyo06 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 4
> ...


Whao l thought l could just separate the plinth from the top part of the wing by taking the 6 bolts off using a heat gun and some fishing line didn't realise it entailed taking interior panels off the the bootlid


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> jassyo06 said:
> 
> 
> > So l fitted the oled rear lights this afternoon the animation dance is awesome l love them,they look more modern than the standard led rear lights and are brighter giving off a 3d/floating effect phone camera makes them look pink but they are a deep red tone
> ...


Yes they're just plug in and go no coding


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Can anyone tell me if the door sill scuff plates illuminate at night both on my car dont ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not on the TTS, does on other audis.


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Toshiba said:


> Not on the TTS, does on other audis.


Thank you for the reply


----------

